# My 1996 B14 GA16DE Turbo



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

Here is a link to my car. More pics are on their way. Let me know what you think.

http://members.cardomain.com/calvin200sx

Calvin200sx


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Nice, have a dyno or quarter mile time?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

fuckin sweet gotta love a GA16DET


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*THATS WHAT I WANNA KNOW!!!*



alexburke21 said:


> *Nice, have a dyno or quarter mile time? *


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

thats one sick engine bay man.Keep it up!


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

damn nice engine, would love to see slips on that bad boy


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

very nicec job... Let us know hows shes doing.


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

*Slips*

As soon as I get a new friction disk for the clutch, I will be taking it to the track. I'll let you know how she does. 

Calvin200sx


----------

